# Wireless network card TP-LINK, TL-WN620G problem

## peterxx

Heyy, .. yet another wireless card which I hope is supported under linux, but it doesnt seem to be?!

I have big problems with this wireless card ... it doesnt show up ... my gentoo recognizes just lo, eth0 and sit0 which I really dunno what it is ..

If anyone knows which is the right module or if you know how to make this card to work .... i tried everything, also madwifi, then playing with kernel, ...

really a big thanks!!

----------

## Pithlit

First: next time provide more info (like bus type, chipset...) so I don't have to hunt it down all over the net

Second: there's people saying it works but not on how they made it work. It uses an Atheros chipset. All I could find on a very quick search were two atheros based usb models. One is fully supported, one is... let's just say it works... Both use the madwifi drivers.

```
# emerge madwifi-driver madwifi-tools
```

----------

## peterxx

yeah   :Embarassed: 

FULL SPECIFICATION of this wireless card:

http://www.mondoplast.ro/ft/TL-WN620G.html

For the chipset, it should be Atheros, but I am not sure!!!

I have Gentoo 2006.0, AMD Sempron (2600+) and using 64-bin mode (-march=k :Cool: .

..... I am working on this card more than everything till now   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Pithlit

Sorry... I was in Italy all day... tried this already?

On the other note... did you try booting knoppix to see if it finds your card?

----------

## chibi

Hello, everyone.

After 2 weeks, i get my TL-WN620G wireless USB stick work with ndiswrapper. But I still have a small problem that the stick does not work all the time.

When work:

```

#lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0cf3:0001 Atheros Communications, Inc.

#ndiswrapper -l

athfmwdl      driver installed

tl-wn620g      driver installed, hardware present

#dmesg

ndiswrapper version 1.13 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)

ndiswrapper: driver tl-wn620g (TP-LINK,/09/11/2004,1.0.0.114) loaded

wlan0: vendor: ''

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:14:78:73:50:dc using driver tl-wn620g, 0CF3:0001.F.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP iwth WPA; AES/CCMP with WPA

usbcore: registered new driver ndiswrapper

```

When not work:

```

#lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc.

#ndiswrapper -l

athfmwdl      driver installed, hardware present

tl-wn620g      driver installed

#dmesg

ndiswrapper version 1.13 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)

ndiswrapper: driver athfmwdl (,12/05/2003,1.0.0.001) loaded

usbcore: registered new driver ndiswrapper

usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2

```

As you see, when the stick get device ID 0cf3:0001, wl-wn620g will work well, but device ID 0cf3:0002 will not.

Of course, tl-wn620g depends on athfmwdl, if i remove athfmwdl, wlan0 could not be detectived.

So now i have to reboot 15-20 times to get my usb wireless stick right device ID(0cf3:0001) to get it work.

How can i set the device ID manually? Is it possible?

And why my stick can jump from a device ID to another?

My kernel is 2.6.16-gentoo-r4

ndiswrapper 1.13

udev 090

----------

## coolone

TL-WN620G

# ndiswrapper -l

ar5523.bin : invalid driver!

ar5523.sys : invalid driver!

athfmwdl : driver installed

        device (0CF3:0002) present

athfmwdl.cat : invalid driver!

athfmwdl.inf : invalid driver!

athfmwdl.sys : invalid driver!

net5523 : driver installed

        device (0CF3:0002) present

net5523.inf : invalid driver!

dmesg | tail

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  169.09  Fri Jan 11 14:04:37 PST 2008

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!

fuse init (API version 7. :Cool: 

Adding 2104472k swap on /dev/hda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2104472k

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

ndiswrapper version 1.52 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)

it seems cannot load drivers properly

could someone help with this?

----------

## nixnut

merged above post here

----------

